# Question about out-of-home streaming with a Premiere



## buscuitboy (Aug 8, 2005)

I see that the TiVo stream now supports out of home streaming for live TV. Can this be done with a 4-tuner Premiere? If so, does it basically "borrow" a tuner from the DVR and will then not affect the current viewing of the 4-Tuner premiere in any way? Or does it work some other way?


----------



## moyekj (Jan 24, 2006)

It's done in just about the dumbest way conceivable. In iOS App when you "tune" to a channel it will actually initiate a recording on the host TiVo and then streams that ongoing recording, the whole process taking several seconds to happen. If you do multiple tunes then you get multiple partial recordings none of which are cleaned up. Once a show time slot ends you will need to re-tune. i.e. It's basically a joke. What makes implementation even dumber is that there is a better method available already for stealing a tuner which the Mini uses.

Also remember that OOH streaming doesn't work for any copy protected recording period.

If you are primarily looking for live TV OOH streaming then Slingbox is a far superior option.


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

I wouldn't call it a joke, I'd call it a macro. When the Stream was invented the Mini didn't even exist yet, and dynamic tuner allocation for the Mini was only released recently. Give it some time I'm betting that now all the pieces are in place they'll add true live TV streaming to the Stream.


----------



## MikePA1 (Nov 16, 2013)

moyekj said:


> It's done in just about the dumbest way conceivable. In iOS App when you "tune" to a channel it will actually initiate a recording on the host TiVo and then streams that ongoing recording, the whole process taking several seconds to happen. If you do multiple tunes then you get multiple partial recordings none of which are cleaned up. Once a show time slot ends you will need to re-tune. i.e. It's basically a joke. What makes implementation even dumber is that there is a better method available already for stealing a tuner which the Mini uses.





Dan203 said:


> I wouldn't call it a joke, I'd call it a macro. When the Stream was invented the Mini didn't even exist yet, and dynamic tuner allocation for the Mini was only released recently. Give it some time I'm betting that now all the pieces are in place they'll add true live TV streaming to the Stream.


Thanks for the *whole* story, Dan203.


----------

